# 68 Grill Question



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
I am restoring the Grill on my 68 GTO with hideaway headlights. Anyone know if the ribs on the grill are painted silver just on the edges or should the entire rib be silver?

Thank you,
Joe


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Originally, the entire rib was argent/silver.

Pain in the butt to mask...just did mine recently. 
I still have to do some touch-up on the edges.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*68 Grill*

Thank you for the information and Pictures. I just painted mine black this last weekend and will start the masking getting ready for the silver paint. 

Joe


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I painted mine black and left them that way after seeing one at a show that I really liked. I then painted the GTO emblem in the body color. I really like the look, but if your into a correct restoration, have fun masking!


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*masking*



kilkm68 said:


> I painted mine black and left them that way after seeing one at a show that I really liked. I then painted the GTO emblem in the body color. I really like the look, but if your into a correct restoration, have fun masking!


Well I started masking. Took about an hour to do just one headlight door. I was able to find some 1/4 inch wide masking tape that makes it a little easier.


----------

